

Show HN: Get an alert when a journalist tweets your keywords - illdave

Hi HN, I&#x27;ve been building a product called Toucan.io - it aims to get your business more press coverage. You set which keywords you want to monitor and then whenever a journalist tweets any of those keywords you&#x27;ll get an email alert so that you can quickly jump into the conversation. Hopefully, you&#x27;ll be able to find the right person to pitch to at the exact right time.<p>I&#x27;d love to know what you think of the product, of the landing page and the concept (also, you don&#x27;t need a credit card for the trial, if you want to try it out).
======
TomSawada
Just signed up. I like the product, although I don't know if I'd pay for it,
or if I'd pay a lot. In my case (I'm at pre-launch), press is something I'm
looking for, but I'm not entirely sure how well can an app like this be of
help. So, what I'm saying is: let me try it and give you better feedback .

Cheers!

------
greggh
Who are the journalists? Have you just curated a list of big publication
journalists? I would love to know how you identify a mention as coming from a
journalist.

------
illdave
Clickable: [https://www.toucan.io/](https://www.toucan.io/)

~~~
TomSawada
So, I'm back. I recommended it to a few colleagues, they're gonna try it as
well. Let me take back a few things I said: I'd pay for this, but not that
much. But, agencies and PR firms (obvious) could actually get a lot of value
out of something like this.

Best of luck

